# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  دونادوني يُشيد بأداء لاعبيه أمام فرنسا

## غسان

منح مدرب منتخب إيطاليا لكرة القدم ونجمه السابق روبرتو دونادوني العلامة الكاملة إلى لاعبيه بعد فوزهم على فرنسا 2-صفر يوم الثلاثاء وتأهلهم إلى ربع نهائي كأس أوروبا 2008.

وقال دونادوني: "اعتقد بأن جميع اللاعبين يستحقون العلامة الكاملة 10 من 10، لقد حاربنا بقوة وفزنا وبدءاً من الآن علينا التركيز على مباراتنا المقبلة".

وكانت إيطاليا بحاجة إلى الفوز على فرنسا شرط عدم فوز رومانيا على هولندا في المباراة الثانية من المجموعة الثالثة لتتأهل إلى ربع النهائي وتبقي على حلمها بإضافة لقب البطولة الأوروبية إلى اللقب العالمي الذي أحرزته قبل عامين في ألمانيا بفوزها في المباراة النهائية على فرنسا بالذات.

وتلتقي إيطاليا في ربع النهائي مع إسبانيا الأحد التي تصدرت المجموعة الرابعة.

وأضاف دونادوني البالغ من العمر 44 عاماً الذي كان مصيره على المحك في حال عدم تأهل إيطاليا: "اعتقد بان المنتخب الإسباني جيد وقوي وقد واجهنا صعوبات كثيرة ضده في مباراتنا الودية الأخيرة معه، فالأمر لن يكون سهلاً بالنسبة لنا لأن المنتخبات التي سنواجهها تمتلك الإرادة لتحقيق النتائج".

وأوضح دونادوني أنه يتوقع أن يظهر منتخبه كبطل للعالم، المنتخبات الأخرى المتأهلة لا تخيف المنتخب الإيطالي.

وعلق المدرب الإيطالي على غياب اللاعبين أندريا بيرلو وجينارو غاتوزو عن المباراة المقبلة ضد إسبانيا بسبب حصول كل منهما على إنذارين بقوله: "لدي الثقة باللاعبين البدلاء، فلا شك أنهم يملكون المؤهلات لهذه المهمة".

أما المهاجم الإيطالي العملاق لوكا طوني الذي بذل جهداً كبيراً من دون أن يتمكن من هز الشباك رغم الفرص العديدة التي سنحت له أوضح أن اللاعبين يؤدون بنفس الروح التي كانوا عليها في المونديال قبل عامين، واعتبر طوني أن المنتخب الإيطالي حصل على العديد من الفرص للتسجيل وأنه يستحق الفوز بالمباراة والتأهل مؤكداً أن الأمر سيكون صعباً الآن ضد إسبانيا في ربع النهائي.

واعترف لاعب الوسط غاتوزو بأنه يستحق الإنذار الثاني الذي حصل عليه رغم أنه أدى إلى انفعاله، وأكد غاتوزو أن منتخب اسبانيا يقدم كرة قدم استعراضية، ولكن المنتخب الإيطالي يستطيع أن يفوز عليه، إذا لعب كما لعب في الشوط الأول أمام فرنسا".

وقال صانع الألعاب أندريا بيرلو: "إن المباراة ضد فرنسا كشفت أننا نملك منتخباًَ كبيراً، ومجموعة متراصة من اللاعبين إضافة إلى إفراد الجهازين الفني والإداري، كنا نعرف أإننا قادرون على تحقيق الأفضل بعد خسارتنا أمام هولندا صفر-3 في المباراة الأولى، والآن يجب أن نرتاح ونستعيد قوانا لمواجهة إسبانيا وللأسف لن أتمكن من المشاركة في المباراة".


الصحف الإيطالية تحتفي بالأزوري
ومن جهتها احتفلت الصحف الايطالية الصادرة يوم الأربعاء بمنتخب بلادها بعد الفوز الكبير الذي حققه على المنتخب الإيطالي.

وتحت عنوان "جميل جدا"، قالت صحيفة "لا غازيتا ديللو سبوت" الأكثر انتشاراً في شبه الجزيرة الإيطالية، إن المنتخب الإيطالي حقق المعجزة وتأهل لربع النهائي بفضل تألق اللاعبين الإيطاليين، وأداء هولندا القوي أمام رومانيا.

أما صحيفة "كورييري ديللو سبورت" فقد أشارت إلى أن فوز المنتخب الإيطالي ليلة الثلاثاء، كان الفوز الصريح الأول للطليان على الفرنسيين منذ 30 عاماً، مشيرة إلا أن الفوز الأخير في المونديال تحقق بركلات الترجيح ويعتبر تعادلاً في السجلات الرسمية

وبصورة عامة أجمعت الصحف الإيطالية على أن فرنسا خسرت "محاربها ريبيري" الذي خرج من الشوط الأول بسبب الإصابة، وأن ركلة الجزاء التي احتسبها الحكم كانت صحيحة.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور غسان 

امبارح نمت مرتاح بسبب النتيجة الجميلة

----------


## ابو نعيم

مبروك فوز ايطاليا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*مشكوووووور غسان 

بس فرنسا مبارح صحيح ما كان معها حظ بإصابة ريبيري بس شو هالمنتخب اللي بيعتمد مرة على زيدان ومرة على ريبيري بصراحة هذا منتخب فاااااااشل ومبارح ما كانوا يلعبوا بعمق دفاعي اطلاقا وشفنا كم مرة انفرد توني بالشوط الأول بس لحد ما ارتكب أبيدال الخطأ


وبالنسبة لإيطاليا لازم الفرحة بالتأهل للدور القادم ما تنسينا انه ايطاليا واقعة بمأزق كبير سواء في تفكك خطوطها ضعف دفاعها و العقم الهجومي الواضح حيث هنالك لها 3 أهداف ليست للمهاجمين وكذلك نقص اللياقة البدنية الواضح وتراجع مستوى بعض اللاعبين أمثال زامبروتا وبيروتا وغاتوزو

ولا تنسوا المباراة القادمة مع اسبانيا صاحبة ثاني أقوى خط هجوم وكذلك غياب اللاعب المؤثر جدا اندريا بيرلو وغاتوزو الغائب كذلك
*

----------


## غسان

> *مشكوووووور غسان 
> 
> بس فرنسا مبارح صحيح ما كان معها حظ بإصابة ريبيري بس شو هالمنتخب اللي بيعتمد مرة على زيدان ومرة على ريبيري بصراحة هذا منتخب فاااااااشل ومبارح ما كانوا يلعبوا بعمق دفاعي اطلاقا وشفنا كم مرة انفرد توني بالشوط الأول بس لحد ما ارتكب أبيدال الخطأ
> 
> 
> وبالنسبة لإيطاليا لازم الفرحة بالتأهل للدور القادم ما تنسينا انه ايطاليا واقعة بمأزق كبير سواء في تفكك خطوطها ضعف دفاعها و العقم الهجومي الواضح حيث هنالك لها 3 أهداف ليست للمهاجمين وكذلك نقص اللياقة البدنية الواضح وتراجع مستوى بعض اللاعبين أمثال زامبروتا وبيروتا وغاتوزو
> 
> ولا تنسوا المباراة القادمة مع اسبانيا صاحبة ثاني أقوى خط هجوم وكذلك غياب اللاعب المؤثر جدا اندريا بيرلو وغاتوزو الغائب كذلك
> *


حكيك صحيح ولكن شفنا انه دفاع ايطاليا مع فرنسا كان كويس وما عمل اي اخطاء ... بالنسبة للوسط اكيد رح يأثر غياب بيرلو بالذات على الاداء  بس بتمنى انه امبروزيني و كاميرونيزي يستطيعوا التعويض .. ام لوكا توني تمنيت لو يوخذ كرت اصفر مبارح عشان ينحرم من العب قدام اسبانيا  .. ان شاء الله تنفتح شهية ديل بيرو وتوني وكاسانو ودي نتالي

----------

